# Stream over cellular with iOS 8 and H.265



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I've read that iOS 8 and the iPhone 6 models support FaceTime over cellular via H.265. H.265 is supposed to have equal video quality to H.264 at half the bit rate. 

I wonder if TiVo can implement H.265 and then allow out-of-home streaming over cellular?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Current hardware can't do it. 

Maybe in 5 years.......but, by then, who knows where Tivo and the state of consumer video will be.


----------



## DebiLee (Aug 25, 2014)

tatergator1 said:


> Current hardware can't do it.
> 
> Maybe in 5 years.......but, by then, who knows where Tivo and the state of consumer video will be.


That's easy, one is defunct and the other really awesome looking.


----------

